# Digital Oil Portraits of your Pits



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I'm feeling a bit artistic, and being that I'm self-taught digital painter, I want to give something to our forum members. So, I'm looking for a few people who would like a digital oil painting of their pit. This is not a cheap filter, I do this all by hand and it is print quality. Something you can take to kinko's or walmart, have printed and framed. For free!  all I need is a nice photo with fairly high resolution with your dog in a nice pose or cute expresson. Try and make sure the background is not cluttered. Natural backgrounds are best, so take pics outside in the sunshine! I can edit out things like leashes etc.

The picture sadieblues has of simba in her signature is a PERFECT example. That would make an excellent canidate.

 if you are unsure, post em up here first and I'll tell you what I can do with it. I'll

I'll probably just take three at a time. So post up! Once I get three, I'll have you email me the hi-res versions and I'll get to work. I'll post an example of a finished one when I get home. (Using my blackberry right now  )

Here is one that I did a while back. I took this picture myself with high resolution settings, which makes for this terrific sheen.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, how's this:


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

That's a cute pic. The only thing is the chair armrests. I can edit those out and make that look pretty good. Are you sure that's the one you want? Because it was taken in the shade, there won't be much shading and will make it look a bit flat. But I can definitely do it.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

No, let me get a better pic instead.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I have higher-res, untagged copies of all my pictures if you think this would be a good candidate.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Alrighty,  you have a nice dog-makes for a good portrait.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Thankies. Let me know if you want me to email you a high-res copy. Just PM me your email address. 

Errr, you posted at the same time as me. If that last post wasn't directed at me, just ignore me. LOL


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

That's perfect baha!! That will make a gorgous portrait! Yeah send me a hi-res one and I'll get on it.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

I would love to send you pic of both my male and female if possable. PM your email adress if that is ok and I will send them your way.. Thanks!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Alright, well I'm on a phone which makes fancy moves like pm'ing really difficult and annoying. :/ BUT I have posted a very important address on my profie fyi. I get home on the cpu round 12pmish central. Then I can be on a regular computer.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Is this one doable?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yup! That's a good one too!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

How much are you charging for this?

I've got one I'd love to hang on the wall


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Its free  (for you guys jus cuz I've got the itch.)


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Is this one good enough?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

FANTASTIC. Send me a hi-res and I'll have fun with that one. Nice and detail heavy.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Alright, well I have one pic to work with so far. Anyone else whose interested just drop me an email with your pics!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

*Baha's finished portrait!!!!!*

Baha's finished product!!! Woot! Red version and blue verson!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

did you say free..i add this one to your itch..lollol

http://www.gopitbull.com/picture.php?albumid=67&pictureid=534


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Send em to my email!! x)


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

could you use this?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey guys!  here's some tips for getting the absolute best portrait and how to get one done.

1) Check my first post in this thread. There you will see a portrait under ideal conditions. 1) sunlight 2) high resolution 3) good colors and contrast
These are qualities that can make your portrait look as beautiful as that one. Snapshots aren't ideal, but I can use them. The lower quality the image, the lower quality the portrait will be.


To submit your image, send the original to my email (in my profile).


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey SW, the two of the brindle dog I can do a fairly good job on, the one of the black dog isn't a good canidate.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

gilbe-n-313 said:


> did you say free..i add this one to your itch..lollol
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/picture.php?albumid=67&pictureid=534


Love the dog an drums, and you get me a better one?


----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

thats all i have right now, and think when i walk him some people think he's a boxer because he has a black muzzle..i told this one dude he had cataracs if he thinks my dog is a boxer..


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Will any of these work?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Try and get your pics to my email by sunday. After sunday, $10 for a portraits and two to three vervions, so get your free ones this weekend. Two images max per person please.   I have a life too.


----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

glad i got mines in..before sunday...lolol have a good weekend all


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Indica said:


> FANTASTIC. Send me a hi-res and I'll have fun with that one. Nice and detail heavy.


I sent a few, I haven't been able to find that pic yet 

See if you can use any of those, there 8mps


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Some of you may have some finished products tonight!! ^^)


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Got mine...





































Thank you so much... I'll get the word out for you


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't find your e-mail do I still get mine since I had them posted on here before sunday? What's your E-mail


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, everyone will get there's. Take me a little bit, but I'll start knocking em out.

[email protected]


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you so much Indica, I sent mine a couple of days ago, I believe Friday or Saturday. I was just wanting to make sure you got the pics okay, my email has a tendency to go to people's junk mail for some reason. lol. Thanks again, you are so awesome!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

One for BullyBabe!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweet!!!! Thank you. I can't wait to show my husband.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

they are all so Beautiful!!!!! I would hang it up in my house!!!!


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

I LOVE THESE!! I am getting very excited to see what I end up with..
*Indica*, thanks again for offering such a cool thing to us!!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Not a problem!  I'm giving something back to PBT community. something

I feel


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol im still anxiously awaiting mine


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm workin on some PIKS!!! 

and...here's one for mrs APBT AMERICA!!!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW.................I LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT!!!!!!!!! You are so so so awesome, thank you so so much Indica! I am totally framing this one!!!! Yay!!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

You're welcome!  I went a little fantasy-ish with this one, but I couldn't resist those eyes!!!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Yah her eyes are my favorite!! I just love when she gives me this adoring stare and that is when I just melt away into her eyes!! I really do appreciate you doing this for me. Maybe one day when I can get a really really good picture I will just be paying for your service!!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, work on that really really good pic now, those are fun for me too.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Okay, I had to. I just sent you pics of my other two dogs.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You really have some talent.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Cant believe I haven't seen this thread yet. Am I too late, and will this work?










Is this too much?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I sent you 3, I'll let you decide which is the best one to use..


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Can't wait to see what these all look like. I am anxiously awaiting on Luke's


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok, I changed my mind. I wanna use this one..


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

How are the pics coming??


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG. I would to have one of those done from the picture below. They all look so wonderful. Awesome work Indica!


----------

